# Cambro Hot Box rubber tubing



## chefdan711 (May 15, 2010)

The rubber tube that seals my hot box was sliced by a sharp hotel pan (not the best design of pan).  I was wondering how to order a replacement tube.  If anyone has any info on where to go for this that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## chefdan711 (May 15, 2010)

Just ordered a new gasket from Cambro so this post can be deleted!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

was it difficult to install?  what did it involve?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Easiest thing in the world to install--just stretch around the groove in the door. 

Matter of fact the seals are meant to be taken out and washed on a daily basis.

Any retailer who carries the Cambro stuff SHOULD have replacement seals in stock...


----------

